# Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch  Aug/Sept 2011



## patricks148 (Sep 21, 2010)

While talking to Crawford about the Machrihanish meet for early next year he suggested organising a forum meet at some of the classic links in the highlands.

Tain ( Old Tom Morris) Glospie (James Braid) and Brora (James Braid) with also the possibility of Royal Dornoch Struie.

Just want to gauge interest at this time and thinking August/September 2011.

As Iâ€™m a member at Tain a good deal is assured and could also probably get a good reduction at the others on the green fee.

So Any interest?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 21, 2010)

Count me in for an overnight trip.

Algar is going too, he doesn't know it yet but he'll go. Steve K is a links freak as well and I'm sure his arm could be twisted!


----------



## algar5 (Sep 21, 2010)

Count me in for an overnight trip.

Algar is going too, he doesn't know it yet but he'll go. Steve K is a links freak as well and I'm sure his arm could be twisted!
		
Click to expand...

Yep count me in. Sounds a great trip with some cracking courses.


----------



## vig (Sep 21, 2010)

If there is other interest from south of border, i'd be interested in September


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 21, 2010)

I would be up for that also. I will keep a close eye on this thread.

Just going to have to google these courses as Ive never heard of them.


----------



## level5s (Sep 21, 2010)

Another one here with a bit of interest in this outing.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 21, 2010)

Arm duly twisted. Actually looked at going up to Tain to play in there Open but happened to be working ,so was a bit hacked of about it,looked at Royal Aberdeen and Dornoch as well ,but my work rota wasn't kind to me this year ,hopefully next year.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.tain-golfclub.co.uk/

http://www.golspie-golf-club.co.uk/

http://www.royaldornoch.com/struie.htm

http://www.broragolf.co.uk/

Tain has a walk on open on Sunday 3rd October if you are interested. The course is still in superb condition and greens are still quite fast. Tain is normally in excellent nick right though the winter, I tend to play right though unless there is frost.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 22, 2010)

I may be interested too if I can get time off work


----------



## thecraw (Sep 22, 2010)

I may be interested too if I can get time off work
		
Click to expand...

You'll be organising free rail travel for us all to Inverness!


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.tain-golfclub.co.uk/

http://www.golspie-golf-club.co.uk/

http://www.royaldornoch.com/struie.htm

http://www.broragolf.co.uk/

Tain has a walk on open on Sunday 3rd October if you are interested. The course is still in superb condition and greens are still quite fast. Tain is normally in excellent nick right though the winter, I tend to play right though unless there is frost.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that Patrick but am of to London that weekend with the wife, pity as am on holiday then.


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 22, 2010)

If there is other interest from south of border, i'd be interested in September
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick my name in the hat.

Just make sure your'e not on the 18th tee when I'm on the 17th fairway Vig


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2010)

The 17th at Tain is 217 yard par 3 that crosses the river twice, so no fairway 

Its supposed to to be old tom Morris's finest par 3. Usually into the wind ( Gail) as well.


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 22, 2010)

The 17th at Tain is 217 yard par 3 that crosses the river twice, so no fairway 

Its supposed to to be old tom Morris's finest par 3. Usually into the wind ( Gail) as well. 

Click to expand...

I'll find a way of hitting Vig don't you worry Patrick


----------



## Sponge1980 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

I would be up for that as it's not too much travelling. I'm playing Tain on 9th of October and looking forward to it as I've heard a lot of good reports. Just praying for decent weather.


----------



## Yerman (Sep 22, 2010)

Long weekend next sept would be of interest to me though its a bit early to give a definite commitment -sorry and august is already accounted for with holidays.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2010)

If there is other interest from south of border, i'd be interested in September
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Dave.
I could (could) be interested in this as long as it wasn't too late into September. The earlier the better for me (late August even).
I've just got a "thing" about Scotland and weather


----------



## vig (Sep 23, 2010)

If there is other interest from south of border, i'd be interested in September
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Dave.
I could (could) be interested in this as long as it wasn't too late into September. The earlier the better for me (late August even).
I've just got a "thing" about Scotland and weather
		
Click to expand...

You, my man, are a soft southern TART!!!!!  

So do I start making plans for Sept holidays?  Where's Phil, Chris??  I can feel another road trip coming on.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Raod trip did I hear, count me in as long as it dont clash with our old codggers trip in Sept 2011.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2010)

So do I start making plans for Sept holidays?  Where's Phil, Chris??  I can feel another road trip coming on.
		
Click to expand...

I could have a word with Ray and see if he fancied making a week of it? Rent a small cottage/house somewhere. If we could get half a dozen it would only cost about Â£75.00 each in towards the rent!
Play a few other local tracks throughout the course of the week....


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 24, 2010)

I could have a word with Ray and see if he fancied making a week of it? Rent a small cottage/house somewhere. If we could get half a dozen it would only cost about Â£75.00 each in towards the rent!
Play a few other local tracks throughout the course of the week....   

Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me!

And plenty of time to get a pass from the (in case she's reading this) lovely Mrs FFTD!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me!

And plenty of time to get a pass from the (in case she's reading this) lovely Mrs FFTD! 

Click to expand...

I've already got the green light from mine....   

She bought me a massive great money box marked "Dream Green Fee" a few weeks ago and I've been bunging the odd quid or two in there since then.
The idea was that it was going to pay to play on a really top notch course somewhere next year like Wentworth, Sunningdale that sort of thing.
I said "what if I could get 5 green fees somewhere for the price of one. Would that still count?"
"Yes" she said.
I didn't tell her it meant travelling 1,000 miles though


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

A man with a plan, I have the Golf passport card which allows upto 8 at cheap rates on 100's of courses.
Just need to organize.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			A man with a plan, I have the Golf passport card which allows upto 8 at cheap rates on 100's of courses.
Just need to organize.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you have put yourself forward Chris. I'm fed up with bloody organising things....  
Just make sure that they're not goat tracks.
I hate playing bloody goat tracks, especially when I've flown 500 miles for the privilege.
Do you want me to look for accommodation?????
   
Nicy cosy 6 bedded hoose and pub grub/curries every night?


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*







			A man with a plan, I have the Golf passport card which allows upto 8 at cheap rates on 100's of courses.
Just need to organize.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you have put yourself forward Chris. I'm fed up with bloody organising things....  
Just make sure that they're not goat tracks.
I hate playing bloody goat tracks, especially when I've flown 500 miles for the privilege.
Do you want me to look for accommodation?????
   
Nicy cosy 6 bedded hoose and pub grub/curries every night?


Click to expand...

No need for catering Dave will do us all a nice meal every night won't you fella! 

If we are doing a week then we need the following options for tea/dinner (insert regional preference here)........

A Curry house that does starters to share (no stealing Vig)and an Italian with plenty of ice cream based desserts


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*










			A man with a plan, I have the Golf passport card which allows upto 8 at cheap rates on 100's of courses.
Just need to organize.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you have put yourself forward Chris. I'm fed up with bloody organising things....  
Just make sure that they're not goat tracks.
I hate playing bloody goat tracks, especially when I've flown 500 miles for the privilege.
Do you want me to look for accommodation?????
   
Nicy cosy 6 bedded hoose and pub grub/curries every night?


Click to expand...

No need for catering Dave will do us all a nice meal every night won't you fella! 

If we are doing a week then we need the following options for tea/dinner (insert regional preference here)........

A Curry house that does starters to share (no stealing Vig)and an Italian with plenty of ice cream based desserts


Click to expand...

I just love ice cream based desserts


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			I just love ice cream based desserts
		
Click to expand...

We kind of guessed!

Patrick how many couches does your house possess?


----------



## DMC (Sep 24, 2010)

Count me in and A.N.Other as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2010)

if a few of you want to make a week of it you could stay in  inverness for a couple of nights, and play Fortrose & Rosemarkie (links), Inverness (Parkland) and Muir of ord ( heathland) prob get MO and FR on the same day then head up north for Dornoch, Tain, Golspie, Brora.

not as many sofa's as you would hope, but a few B&Bs nearby


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2010)

The max that I would want to play is 18 a day. 36 holes kill me nowadays.
So I don't mind going for a week and getting 6 games in.
Rest of the time can be spent eating/drinking/watching porn.....


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Right 
we need to sort out the location.
Smiffy do you want to check out accomodation?
Are we going to go north of inverness?
Or will we do the Spey Valley?
1 round per day start time about 10.30/11.00.
Arrive Sat leave after the round on Friday. 
Do we want links or heath?
anything else?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Right 
we need to sort out the location.
Smiffy do you want to check out accomodation?
Are we going to go north of inverness?
Or will we do the Spey Valley?
1 round per day start time about 10.30/11.00.
Arrive Sat leave after the round on Friday. 
Do we want links or heath?
anything else?
		
Click to expand...

Leave me to look into accommodation Chris. I'll happily do that.
I would hate to play all links courses, I'd prefer a mix to be honest.
I'd be flying up again, to Inverness. Most probably hire a car for the week whilst we are there, works out cheaper than driving all the way up.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

ok you do that.
Are we still going for the Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch and 2 others?
This is a link for a package 
http://www.dornochfirthgolf.co.uk/default.php
from Tain GC.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Have heard back from Ray, he is definitely up for it. So how many have we got interested in sharing a hoose/cottage??????


And I've definitely want to play the Championship Course at Royal Dornoch


Looking at dates, Saturday 3rd or Saturday 10th September look best "fly out" dates for me.
Don't know if Patricks "tour" can be incorporated around these dates??? Would be good if it could.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

So far those interested are

Smiffy
Ray
Vig
Grumpyjock
DMC
A N Other
Patricks148 (local)
forefortheday

who else?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			So far those interested are

Smiffy
Ray
Vig
Grumpyjock
DMC
A N Other
Patricks148 (local)
forefortheday

who else?
		
Click to expand...

I need to know specific numbers for "house share" Chris.
No good me looking at an 18 bedroom castle if there are only 6 of us


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Sorry thought that was what you were after.
if we keep it for the 6 of us from Castle Stuart and let others find their own.
As to the golf, we shall have to wait and see.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

There are a few from the begining of the post.

Smiffy
Ray
Vig
Grumpyjock
DMC
A N Other
Patricks148 (local)
forefortheday
and
Craw
Algar5
Stevek1969
Grumps

These guys wanted to do a weekend two games.

I'm a memeber at Tain so can get a really good rate, I've asked Golspie and Brora for a deal and am awaiting them e-mailing me.

I think you would be better starting at Tain on a saturday, moving onto Golspie Sunday, Brora, or Dornoch monday tues, them move south to inverness TUES/Wed, you have then the option to play the cairngorm courses ( Grantown, Boat, Spey Valley, Kingussie, Newtonmore) or Nairn west, Dunbar, Forres Elgin, Hopeman, Moray old/new.Or Fortrose, Muir of Ord.

If the ones staying for the week want to get a Dornoch Firth pass, they can and the weekenders just the local discount for Tain,Golspie.

Played Golspie today Superb


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			If we keep it for the 6 of us from Castle Stuart
		
Click to expand...

Errr...there were 7 of us


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Pass recieved!!! 

Would like to give Spey Valley a miss to be honest and play somewhere new.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 25, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

You'll be organising free rail travel for us all to Inverness!  

[/QUOTE]

eh nope but speak nicely nearer time as i get friends rate for next to nothing


----------



## thecraw (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Pass recieved!!! 

Would like to give Spey Valley a miss to be honest and play somewhere new.
		
Click to expand...

Spey Valley is a superb course, we just played it on the coldest day of the last century!

Play it at the begining of September when its warm, the heather will be in beautiful purple bloom and hopefully a view of the magical Cairngorms and you will see its night and day compared to the winter conditions we experienced. Spey Valley is a fantastic course and a wonderful setting.

I would also recommend Kingussie as being a smashing little golf course, however its out your way quite a bit south. Strathpeffer is meant to be a very scenic course but I.ve never played it. Patrick will keep you right if you want a break from links.


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Spey Valley is a superb course, we just played it on the coldest day of the last century!

Play it at the begining of September when its warm, the heather will be in beautiful purple bloom and hopefully a view of the magical Cairngorms and you will see its night and day compared to the winter conditions we experienced. Spey Valley is a fantastic course and a wonderful setting.
		
Click to expand...

Thought the course was great Craw just like a bit of variety in my golfing life.

Mind you I played like a total idiot as well so that might have something to do with it.

I thought I had been cold before up until that day, I walked off hoping there would be a bloke with one those silver capes to ensure we didn't get hypothermia.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Only 5 have responded to this so far.
No Steve or Phil.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

I wouldn't mind going back to play Spey Valley...it was a lovely course. It was the weather that cacked it.
Having said that, the green fee for one round looks a bit steep...I'm sure there are cheaper, just as decent tracks to play in the area.
A word to the "locals". If I'm looking to rent a property in that area, which would be within reasonable driving distances of the coures we are looking to play, which sort of area should I be looking in?
I've been making a few preliminary enquiries, and a 6-9 bedded cottage is likely to cost between Â£550.00- Â£700.00 to rent at that time of year, so not too costly at all if we could get half a dozen of us!
I know the East Coast having played around Perthshire. But I'm lost further North!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2010)

You are talking about a large area. Dornoch is 45 miles north of inverness and aviemore 30 miles south.

I would suggest staying close to the courses to be played. 

For the northern courses, dornoch is the most central, but also the most expensive.  However there are a couple of caravan parks there. Acommodation can be a bit pricey as we get lots of visitors who come to play Royal Dornoch (Yanks) and play the surrounding courses while they are there.

Inverness is the main location with the most acom, restuarants and bars, also plenty of B+B's

The whole point of the original post was to get guys to play;
Tain
Golspie
Brora, as they all unique links courses and very cheap greenfee wise.


----------



## vig (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I make a suggestion?
Firstly, find out which courses we will be playing and then look for a cottage in the middle.  45 mile trip not too bad as long as the tee times not too early.
Not too bothered which ones we choose.  I also would like a mix of tracks but definately like to play 2 or 3 top links tracks


----------



## DCB (Sep 26, 2010)

Just remember guys, we talk about 45 mile distances and not about time involved to travel that distance. It's not a 45 min journey !!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2010)

Any room for a potential newbie to these meets?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Welcome and yes thats the idea of these lines of enquiry.
Dornoch seems to be the centre and the area to look for accomodation. the Royal is 1 that must be played and the others are within easy reach.


----------



## vig (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

I've driven in Scotland and 45 miles in 45 mins was NEVER part of my calculation. 

A question for our tartan clad comrades, is there any hidden gems that you like to keep to yourself OR are you keeping them to yourselves?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

link for caravan sites

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

links for golf clubs

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

would like to try Tarbat, and Bonar Bridge.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

I am not staying on a bloody caravan site.
A cottage is cheaper, spread out amongst half a dozen of us. And a lot more comfortable!


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			I am not staying on a bloody caravan site.
A cottage is cheaper, spread out amongst half a dozen of us. And a lot more comfortable!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly Smiffy's most sensible post yet!

I have eaten thicker sandwiches than my pillow at that site we stayed in for Castle Stuart!

Surely we are best keeping close to the 3 courses then deciding on the others around that?


----------



## RobCowan (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Right, only just noticed this thread although it looks like it's got a fair bit of mileage to it...

Patrick, I'm up for playing the courses mentioned and depending on how the business is going would dictate whether I can just to a weekend or a full week if guys want to stretch it out.

As far as dates are concerned, I'm pretty flexible.

RobC.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Right there are prob not far short of 20 hidden gems in the area.plus 10 more that are worth playing.
If you only want to stay 7 days and some only the weekend.
I have suggested the best half dozen.

By the way i drive from Inverness to tain every Saturday and it only takes 40 mins, just short of an hour for dornoch.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

This is growing more arms and legs with every post are we now talking a whole week rather than a weekend trip someones gonna have to sort out plans and courses so we can see how many want to go


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Surely we are best keeping close to the 3 courses then deciding on the others around that?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was getting at!
I'm not pissing on Patricks bonfire at all, I'm happy to play the courses he's suggesting, putting ourselves as "centrally" as we can, and pick another couple of courses to play on the other two days.
Simples


----------



## algar5 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			This is growing more arms and legs with every post are we now talking a whole week rather than a weekend trip someones gonna have to sort out plans and courses so we can see how many want to go
		
Click to expand...

Mike,

I agree, I thought it started out as a weekend playing 4 courses but we seem to have two seperate trips on the go within the one thread. I think we need to sort out dates for the weekend trip so the weeks golf can either work around it or indeed be seperate altogether.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

I'm sure the week chaps can work in with the weekend chaps! It'll be good to hook up with Smiffy again and a few of these other southerner softies.

I may be able to "squeeze" a Friday and Saturday away however it all depends on the good lady and her plans.

Patrick, get a package price for the golf including a meal afterwards so we can all sit down and chilax.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			I'm sure the week chaps can work in with the weekend chaps! It'll be good to hook up with Smiffy again and a few of these other southerner softies.

I may be able to "squeeze" a Friday and Saturday away however it all depends on the good lady and her plans.

Patrick, get a package price for the golf including a meal afterwards so we can all sit down and chilax.
		
Click to expand...

There you go! Crawford got the hang of it


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Thats what i said, we play the weekend four courses then do our own thing for the other 3 days.
Sorry Smiffy but looking at accomodation found it hard to find any cottages or such that had room for our road trip.
Just looking at the closest and avalibilty.
For our group the best bet would be to base at Dornoch and then play the course around.
Are we just playing 1 round per day or trying foe 2 per day?
Remember at this time of the year when daylight begins and ends. 
We could try for B&B at the local pub?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

I think you guys should just camp! Wild camping, none of this campsite stuff!

Or how about any of these?

http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites/cott...0~0~6~N~N~N~N~N

http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites/cott...5~0~7~N~N~N~N~N

http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites/cott...~0~35~N~N~N~N~N

or this looks ideal.

http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/?&gcl...ndcottage=Enter cottage name or ref no&findlocation=Dornoch&findlocationdist=10&start_date=dd/mm/yyyy&end_date=dd/mm/yyyy&offers_only=0&farm=0&new=0&groundfloor=0&sauna=0&indoorpool=0&outdoorpool=0&livestock=0&fishing=0&henstag=0&family=0&isolated=0&countryside=0&games=0&pooltable=0&tabletennis=0&snooker=0&thatched=0&broadband=0&gradetwo=0&gayfriendly=0&tenniscourts=0&ecofriendly=0&unusual=0&logcabin=0&seaview=0&seaside=0&beach=0&romantic=0&nearwalks=0&nearcycling=0&nearriver=0&nearcanal=0&nationalpark=0&neargolf=0&spagym=0&enclosedgarden=0&childfriendly=0&arable=0&rustic=0&nationaltrust=0&nearlake=0&skytv=0&spajacuzzi=0&character=0&coastal=0&cotavailable=0&dishwasher=0&extrabathrooms=0&extratoilets=0&fourposterbed=0&groundfloorbed=0&highchairavailable=0&rustic=0&noanimals=0&nearmainroad=0&nearrailway=0&offroadparking=0&smokefree=0&telephone=0&washingmachine=0&gradetwolisted=0&ingroup=0&touristboardrated=0&smallpartyreduction=0&shortbreaksallowed=0&lastminutebreakallowed=0&pets=0&is_js=1

I think you should sack Smiffy as organiser and employ someone who knows what to look for!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2010)

Accommodation wise, Iâ€™ve got somewhere for up to 10 people at Â£25 per person per night in Tain.
Just need to give her the date and itâ€™s booked; she normally puts people up for the golf club.

I would suggest Starting on the Friday at Brora. Nice open course with not much rough due to the sheep. Probably the most natural links course in the uk and always in great nick. Tain on Saturday, Golspie  Sunday and if enough people around the Dornoch Struie course.

This gives the guys who want to stay for a week time to play other courses on the way up in the Cairngorms, Inverness etc and Royal Dornoch championship, Bonar Bridge, Tarbert. The later are both 9 holeâ€™ers.

Just need a date now?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 27, 2010)

I propose first weekend in September 2011. Weather should be decent and the courses in tip top condition.


----------



## RobCowan (Sep 27, 2010)

I would agree with that date suggestion. Also works out nicely as September is normally my quiet month.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2010)

I propose first weekend in September 2011. Weather should be decent and the courses in tip top condition.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with that date too


----------



## algar5 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good for me as well. More notice the better for arranging time off.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Hi Patrick
is this the bunk house at the YMCA, only joking do you have any further information.
Is it near the centre for drinks and food?
How long is the drive fron Tain to Brora?
I would go for this if possible, but depends upon the others.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

The link is; 

www.stelogic.com/carringtons

Itâ€™s right in the centre on Tain about 5 mins walk from the golf course.

Brora is 20-30 min drive, Dornoch about 15, Golspie 20.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

looks ok to me. Scottish breakfast sound good.


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Both date and location look good to me.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Book me and Ray a twin room Geezer.
B&B.
How far is Tain from Inverness airport???


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2010)

Once i've got numbers i'll book the place. She's gone away for a month but penciled us in for the whole place.

Tain is 35 miles from Inverness, so prob 40 from the airport.

Sure you don't mean a double


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2010)

Sure you don't mean a double 

Click to expand...

Like the ice cream desserts, I said "me" first.
A twin if you don't mind McKnob
 

And a list of the local curry houses/pubs wouldn't go amiss


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Here you are
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?rt...nJ0b3A9MH4wfjB+


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Here you are
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?rt...nJ0b3A9MH4wfjB+

Click to expand...

3/10ths of a mile!!!!
Bugger that. Do they deliver?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

And feed you!


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*







			Here you are
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?rt...nJ0b3A9MH4wfjB+

Click to expand...

3/10ths of a mile!!!!
Bugger that. Do they deliver?


Click to expand...

Nope just chicken and beef


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

just covered the putr in drinking chocolate.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Have you heard anything from "nice and easy does it" Vig yet????


----------



## JustOne (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Someone pencil me in for this (pending dates)

Thanks


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2010)

How about Friday 2nd to Monday 5th Sept 2011 or Friday 9th to Monday 12th Sept 2011?

None of these dates clash with any of the clubs opens as long as we play in this order. Brora, Tain, Golspie, Dornoch.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2010)

How about Friday 2nd to Monday 5th Sept 2011 or Friday 9th to Monday 12th Sept 2011?

None of these dates clash with any of the clubs opens as long as we play in this order. Brora, Tain, Golspie, Dornoch. 

Click to expand...

Friday 2nd would be grand.
Could fly up on Thursday 1st and fly home again on Thursday 8th. Nice easy dates to remember. Leave it to us to find somewhere else to play on the Tuesday & Wednesday


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 27, 2010)

Up for this but only make the golf on the Sat and Sunday.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

That would do me, Vig are we going to hire a bus again?
Could drive up Thursday and stop for the week.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Shall we make this a definate date then?
1st September at Bora, 2nd at Golspie, 3rd at Tain and 4th at Dornoch.
then the road trip could play Bonar bridge on Tuesday and Tarbat on Wednesday.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Shall we make this a definate date then?
1st September at Bora, 2nd at Golspie, 3rd at Tain and 4th at Dornoch.
then the road trip could play Bonar bridge on Tuesday and Tarbat on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather the first game was on Friday 2nd Chris. I can fly up on the 1st then. Would be very difficult for me to get the 31st of August off as we are always busy on the last day of the month.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

my mistake Friday is the 2nd, just looked at the diary.
So all bump up 1.
We could drive up on the 1st. VIG,ANDY,PHIL any takers?


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Don't you bother to read the posts. 

Brora 2nd (Friday) Tain 3rd ( Saturday) Golspie 4th (Sunday)
Dornoch (Monday) 

There will be competitions on and the courses have to played in this order to avoid them.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Don't you bother to read the posts. 

Brora 2nd (Friday) Tain 3rd ( Saturday) Golspie 4th (Sunday)
Dornoch (Monday)
		
Click to expand...

I read the posts Patrick and knew what you meant.
It was GrumpyJock. Honest.
He's a right pain


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			my mistake Friday is the 2nd, just looked at the diary.
So all bump up 1.
We could drive up on the 1st. VIG,ANDY,PHIL any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in for another road trip.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

I only read the last post, must have missed the dates.
Thats good for me, booking hoildays now.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

read the back posts ok

How about Friday 2nd to Monday 5th Sept 2011 or Friday 9th to Monday 12th Sept 2011?

None of these dates clash with any of the clubs opens as long as we play in this order. Brora, Tain, Golspie, Dornoch.  

We can manage that, leaves tues and wed for our group.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

You had it as Brora Golspie Tain Dornoch. 

Its Brora, Tain, Golspie, Dornoch. 

Tain has seniors Comp Fri
Golspie has something on Sat
Brora has something on Sunday, Club comp thurs
Dornoch will be overflowing with yanks at the weekend


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

We shall go for that then.
Just need a list of who is playing and when.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2010)

So far we have the following interested parties:
Craw
Algar5
vig
farneyman
level55
stevek1969
grumps
fourfortheday
sponge1980
yufuin
smiffy
grumpyjock
DMC + another
Kellfire
Robcowan
Justone

Anyone i've missed?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone i've missed?
		
Click to expand...

Ray Taylor.
He's not a site member but came up to the Castle Stuart week-end earlier this year (played at Boat of Garten too) He has said he wants to come up with the English lads and knock seven bells of shite out of the Jocks.
I told him that he'd get into trouble for saying something like that, but he's sticking to his guns.   

If he did join the site, his nickname would be "The SwingDoctor" so put him down as that


----------



## vig (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			my mistake Friday is the 2nd, just looked at the diary.
So all bump up 1.
We could drive up on the 1st. VIG,ANDY,PHIL any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Who the feck is Andy?

I don't log in for two days and look what happens.
Are we looking at stopping in 
a, caravan
b,tent
c, guest house,
d, travel lodge
e, cottage
f, Castle?

I thought we were going for a cottage.

Smifster, why don't you fly up to Leeds and we'll hire some americam mobile home, drive and play as we head up.

Would be a hoot, 8 blokes on the road.
Seriously what are we doing?

Any other takers form the sarf of the border?  we'll take care of you, fresh supply of mendoms


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Smifster, why don't you fly up to Leeds and we'll hire some americam mobile home, drive and play as we head up.

Would be a hoot, 8 blokes on the road.
Seriously what are we doing?

Any other takers form the sarf of the border?  we'll take care of you, fresh supply of mendoms  

Click to expand...

Patrick has found some cheap B&B accommodation for us (well 10 of us anyway!). Â£25.00 the night including full Scottish brekkie. Me and Ray are up for sharing a twin room. We've got first dibs!!
Ray and I will fly up to Inverness on Thursday 1st September, Patrick is sorting out golf on the Friday, Saturday, Sunday & Monday, we can sort out additional games for ourselves on the Tuesday and Wednesday before heading back home on the Thursday morning.
We can either eat at the golf clubs we are visiting, but I'm up for finding an Indian in the evenings for a nice curry and then piling into a local pub for 10 pints of heavy.
Everything sounds like it's sorted.
As usual, you've just got to sit back, twiddle your thumbs and act stupid


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Just found a couple more B&B's in the area. Look quite good and offer very good value for money...
Particularly like the look of the first one.

http://www.dunbius.co.uk/

http://www.morangiebandb.com/tariff.htm

http://www.rosslyntain.co.uk/rooms.htm


----------



## vig (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

So what happened to the cottage idea?

AND 10 pints of heavy?????  You having a laugh?, you couldn't drink 10 pints if you stopped for 10 days you lightweight cock!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			So what happened to the cottage idea?

AND 10 pints of heavy?????  You having a laugh?, you couldn't drink 10 pints if you stopped for 10 days you lightweight cock!!!
		
Click to expand...

Finding a cottage in the right area that could sleep up to 6 or 7 of us without some having to go into double beds was proving difficult. I can appreciate that you wouldn't have minded doubling up with one of your Northern poofy mates, but I wouldn't want to. And I wouldn't want to hear the goings on either.
And the ten pints????
It was a joke mate.
I'll be on the Tizer again


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

I think I've just found the ideal house to stay in!!

http://www.hoseasons.co.uk/WebPages/UKCo...=cottageComplex

If 6 of us go it works out at about Â£155.00 each for the week, but the place sleeps up to 10 so if we got 8 it would only be Â£118.00 each for the week.
Seems like a bargain, fairly close to where we want to be and it would be a lot more relaxing than a bedroom in a B&B


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			I think I've just found the ideal house to stay in!!

http://www.hoseasons.co.uk/WebPages/UKCo...=cottageComplex

If 6 of us go it works out at about Â£155.00 each for the week, but the place sleeps up to 10 so if we got 8 it would only be Â£118.00 each for the week.
Seems like a bargain, fairly close to where we want to be and it would be a lot more relaxing than a bedroom in a B&B
  

Click to expand...

Looks spot on that Smiffy.

You are getting far too sensible! 

Any lapdancing bars?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Looks spot on that Smiffy.

You are getting far too sensible! 

Any lapdancing bars? 

Click to expand...

Spoken to Ray again tonight, he has put aside week commencing Saturday 3rd September so it looks like we've got the green light. Means we can only join the other lads on Sunday/Monday but we'll be able to fix up some other games for the rest of the week. I'm sure some local lads will come and join up with us nearer the time.
I'll book it tomorrow!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

3 double beds and 2 singles plus 2 shake downs.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Who the feck is Andy?
Andy North, came with us in april.
Cant remember his monicker.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

andy is forefortheday.
phil is wherediditgo.
see the memory is stil where


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			andy is forefortheday.
phil is wherediditgo.
see the memory is stil where
		
Click to expand...

It appears Smiffy has stolen your username Derek!

It's Anthony


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Just discovered this thread  

Would definitely be up for another road trip, but would have to be September for me


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			Just discovered this thread  

Would definitely be up for another road trip, but would have to be September for me
		
Click to expand...

 *House is booked for 7 days from Saturday 3rd September.....*


----------



## Bratty (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*







			Just discovered this thread  

Would definitely be up for another road trip, but would have to be September for me
		
Click to expand...

 *House is booked for 7 days from Saturday 3rd September.....*   

Click to expand...

Rob, PM sent and once HID confirms I'm allowed to wear the trousers, I'll confirm my attendance!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

Thanks Smiffy, sorry Anthony why did you not say when i kept calling you Andy.
I remember Smiffy calling everybody Anthony but it did not click.
Are you not playing Brora on the sat then?
Sorry Patrick for hijacking your original o/p, will confirm what we 4 from yorkshire are doing.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

For the 15th time, Brora Friday, Tain Sat, Golspie Sunday, Dornoch Monday.

I was only arranging the friday/ Momday games for the guys who were planning on staying longer than 2 days.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*




			For the 15th time, Brora Friday, Tain Sat, Golspie Sunday, Dornoch Monday.
		
Click to expand...

It's not easy this organising lark is it Patrick???
  

Just for clarification....the "English lot" will be arriving on Saturday 3rd, unfortunately too late to participate in Saturdays game, and obviously the one planned for Friday.
But we will definitely be up for joining the rest of the lads for Sunday & Mondays games, and will be staying (and playing) in the area until we leave again the following Saturday morning (10th). As we are missing Brora and Tain, those two will most probably be sometime during the following week as far as we are concerned.
Apologies for the confusion that this may have caused but it's due to the restrictions placed on the cottage rental (only do Sat-Sat) and the fact that GrumpyJock is a bit thick.


Fin


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

well said thats why im grumpy and not smiffy.


----------



## vig (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

here's me thinking we had acquired another trabelling companion well all along Andy was in fact Arthur.      

Spoke with Rob last night and it makes sense to go for self contained rather than B&B.
Somewhere to chill, dry gear out and walk round with my meat and two veg out which I couldn't do in the dining room of a B&B


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Tain, Golspie, Brora, Royal Doroch Aug/Sept 2011*

no no not that again it took me 3 months to get over the last time.
remeber the tee bags.


----------

